# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Exo-terra monsoon

## s6t6nic6l

hi. does anyone use this here and if so would you be so kind as to give your verdict on said unit. a very basic or in depth review would be most appreciated. 
thanks in advance

----------


## Leefrogs

I know there was a post on this a few days ago. Try using search with word monsoon.  All I remember was they said it was super quiet.

----------


## bshmerlie

I think its sole advatage is that it is a self contained unit.  A professional misting system from Mist King is by far a better unit but it does require the "bucket" to sit the pump in.  Longevity wise I'm sure the quality will make the Mist King last longer...but you do have the "bucket" factor.  If you plan on a lot of frog tanks and you're in this for the long haul, then the Mist King starter package at $99 is the one for you.  If you have one tank and its in your living room with no cabinet then go with the Monsoon.  They are about the same price.  One is for the "hobbyist" and one is for the "professional".  Only you can decide what you are.  I find myself on the fence of both of those all the time. :Smile:   Best of luck with your decision and let us know which way you go.

----------


## Don

I'll have to report back on the Monsoon since I picked up one tonight to try out on a dart frog tank.

----------


## bshmerlie

> I'll have to report back on the Monsoon since I picked up one tonight to try out on a dart frog tank.


Ok Don...you're the man...we need a full report by morning. :Smile:

----------


## Don

LOL, thanks Cheri.   It was definitely too simple to install and set up.  Now If I can just get up the energy to read the manual.

----------


## Sierra

I'm interested in this too, because I've had trouble keeping humidity up with just misting it myself, because of the dry winter months in Wisconsin. So I would love to hear any pros/cons about it!  :Smile:

----------


## Don

> I'm interested in this too, because I've had trouble keeping humidity up with just misting it myself, because of the dry winter months in Wisconsin. So I would love to hear any pros/cons about it!


Sierra,  How much of your top is screen and how much is glass/covered?
    My small 12 x 12 block runs about 80 percent humidity with about 70 percent of the top screen covered in glass.  The enclosure is pretty close to our baseboards which drys things out quickly so covering the top really keeps the humidity up.

----------


## Sierra

The canopy covers half, and I did have about 60% covered with plastic wrap but it fell off because it was cheap, haha it didn't seem to do much though that I noticed. What does help is putting a damp washcloth over the top, but I don't want the screen to rust. Maybe I should try a better quality plastic wrap. I just moved the tank to my living room a couple weeks ago and that is next to a radiator. So I'm sure that's not helping matters. It is a 18x18x24.

----------


## Don

> The canopy covers half, and I did have about 60% covered with plastic wrap but it fell off because it was cheap, haha it didn't seem to do much though that I noticed. What does help is putting a damp washcloth over the top, but I don't want the screen to rust. Maybe I should try a better quality plastic wrap. I just moved the tank to my living room a couple weeks ago and that is next to a radiator. So I'm sure that's not helping matters. It is a 18x18x24.


Yeah, winter makes it tough with the heat running... my house is so dry. 
Have live plants in the enclosure?  They help with keeping humidity up.  A humidifier in the room will also help keep things from drying out so fast.

My new viv is running 80 percent and its misted twice a day but that tank is 95 percent covered.  This is the viv I added the Monsoon to and we'll see if I can keep the 80 to 90 percent for the dart frogs.

----------


## Michael

I'm writing this while away from the unit so this is by memory.

I purchased the Monsoon for my very first vivarium.  It is 18x18x24.  I have never had one before so will give you my impression of how things are working with the Monsoon.  First off it cost about $100.00; this would be in the same price range as the Mist King Starter package.  The unit is very compact and nice looking.  So it would not be an eye sore for anyone placing the unit out in the open next to a vivarium.  The unit comes with a clear grayish plastic tank which holders about a gallon and a half.  I have not filled it up all the way yet.  The controller unit fits on top of the tank and is rather sleek looking.  The area were you pour the water in is shaped in such a manner that any slight overfill while you pour water in runs back into the tank.  The hose connection is a quick connect that you push the black water line into.  Very easy to install and remove.  I have already done this and any water in the line will run back down towards the fill hole of you hold the line there until it drains. The hose starts out as single line then splits into two with adjustable nozzles on each.   There are suction cups for attaching the nozzles in place as well as two addition suction cups for you to place on the line where needed.  The controller unit has settings for how long you want to spray, the time frame between spraying.  This is done by just turning the knob to the appropriate setting.  There is a instant on push button that will keep spraying until selected again.  A button to select timer mode and I believe an off button all with indicators.  If the power goes off the unit will restart itself by misting and then going into the set cycle.  The unit is very quiet and the only time I have heard it being the least be louder is when it first purges its self during setup or if you removed and reinstall the line.

So far I have been very happy with the Monsoon.  It does a very good job of wetting down the interior of the vivarium.  The humidity seems to be holding in the area of 97 to 98%.  I have most of the top covered with glass which I just installed yesterday and have reduced the time between spraying to eight hours.  I might even be able to go longer then this.   

The instructions say it can be expanded up to 8 spray heads.  I'm not sure what the performance would be like with that many heads.  If you have many tanks it might be better to go with the proven Mist King setups.

----------



----------


## clownonfire

> Yeah, winter makes it tough with the heat running... my house is so dry. 
> Have live plants in the enclosure?  They help with keeping humidity up.  A humidifier in the room will also help keep things from drying out so fast.
> 
> My new viv is running 80 percent and its misted twice a day but that tank is 95 percent covered.  This is the viv I added the Monsoon to and we'll see if I can keep the 80 to 90 percent for the dart frogs.


We live in Montreal, with extreme weather during Winter and keeping humidity is a challenge. In our vents, we've simply added 2 inches of hydro balls, lots of plants, and we have a fogger that runs 6 times a day, 15 minutes each time (not the exo-terra fogger, which is a piece of ****). Half of the top is covered by a light cover, and the other half is in mesh, and even with that, we keep a humidity level of 85-88%/daytime, and 90+/nightime.  :Smile:

----------


## Don

Hi Mike,
   Great review and I definitely agree.
   My Monsoon worked right on time this morning and my ran for the time selected.  I'll have to play with nozzle placement to get water to areas missed but so far I think I'll like this.

Now if I can just get my new Zilla Temp/Humidity gauge to read humidity I'd be thrilled.  :-)

----------


## Michael

Just came home and made a check of the vivarium.  Humidity was 99% and temp was about 73 degrees.   Unfortunately it looks like I have a leak in my water feature.  The false bottom fills up with water too fast and I have to keep refilling the small reservoir of the waterfall.  Bit frustrated on this development as I had the thing running for days without any of the clay balls installed and it never once showed any water.

----------


## Don

> Now if I can just get my new Zilla Temp/Humidity gauge to read humidity I'd be thrilled.  :-)


Oh what good is a hydrometer if it only reads to 90 percent.... I guess if it shows "--" on the screen then its above 90 percent.  I should have read te package more closely.

From package:
"The thermometer keeps track of maximum and minimum temperatures in a range from 23°F to 122°F (-5°C to +50°C), the hygrometer reads relative humidities from 30% to 90%."

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> I'm writing this while away from the unit so this is by memory.


thanks for that info. would really like to know how it performs in the long run too. if you would'nt mind writing another review in say 3 weeks (if you remember :Wink: ) to see if any issues arise i would be most grateful.
p.s. the habba mist system is useless for long term performance (5 weeks  :EEK!: ). the fine mist soon turns to a jet of water. would not recommend for serious use.

----------


## Michael

Well all nozzles can clog and that can be fixed by gently inserting a fine needle in the hole to clear the junk.  Also using distilled water can alleviate many of those issues.

----------


## Don

> Well all nozzles can clog and that can be fixed by gently inserting a fine needle in the hole to clear the junk.  Also using distilled water can alleviate many of those issues.


Mike, How is the timer on your Monsoon working.  I can't seem to get mine to go off at any specific interval.  I set for 12 hours and 15 hours later is runs, so I tried every 8 hours and now 12 hours later it still hasn't ran.  hmmm.

----------


## Michael

Don,

Sorry I replied using my new phone and it never showed up.  Then John emailed me and said it went to the notification email.   :EEK!: 

I have not  seen any issues with timing.  In fact I have changed the timing several times as well as the duration.  One thing I would ask is did you select the cycle button to turn the timer feature on?  

Mike

----------


## Don

> Don,
> 
> Sorry I replied using my new phone and it never showed up.  Then John emailed me and said it went to the notification email.  
> 
> I have not  seen any issues with timing.  In fact I have changed the timing several times as well as the duration.  One thing I would ask is did you select the cycle button to turn the timer feature on?  
> 
> Mike


I set it in the off mode, then put the timer to 12 and the duration to 16 and then press the cycle button.  I get the initial spray but sometimes it runs for only 10 seconds then shuts down. 
The blue light is on for cycle too.
I set it today for 24 hours at 7:30 am and for 20 seconds so we'll see if it goes off in the morning at 7:30.
I hope so.

----------


## Don

I'm at a loss here ..... So set it up for 24 hours this morning and its now 10pm and it goes off and runs for 8 seconds.... its gotta be gremlins I tell ya.

14 or so hours after setting cycle.  I'll have to call Exo-Terra.

----------


## Michael

Don,

I'm afraid your right.  Give them a call and see what they say.  I hope it's not a bad unit and if it is them maybe they will send you out one asap.  Good customer service on such a new product will certainly impress all of us.

Mike

----------


## bshmerlie

Don...another member mentioned he had a leak at one of the fittings on the lid and it got part of the electronics wet and shorted his out. Check for something like that just to make sure you're not having a similar problem.

----------


## Michael

> Don...another member mentioned he had a leak at one of the fittings on the lid and it got part of the electronics wet and shorted his out. Check for something like that just to make sure you're not having a similar problem.


Do you know if the leak was where the tubing connected to the connection on the outside or inside the housing.  When I moved my unit the other day I disconnected the line using the quick connection feature and water spilled out of the tubing.  But it went down the slope towards the fill hole.

Mike

----------


## s6t6nic6l

not very promising eh. i know an owner who had a bad connection inside the unit and that did short circuit the board. QC is very questionabe with this unit.

----------


## Michael

> not very promising eh. i know an owner who had a bad connection inside the unit and that did short circuit the board. QC is very questionabe with this unit.


No there was nothing wrong with the water coming out of the tube.  The unit has a quick connection for the line.  You push down on the connection to insert the tube and to remove it you also push down on the connection and pull the line out.  Since there is water in the line it will spill out when you pull the tube out.  I never meant to infer that this was a fault of the unit.

Mike

----------


## Don

> No there was nothing wrong with the water coming out of the tube.  The unit has a quick connection for the line.  You push down on the connection to insert the tube and to remove it you also push down on the connection and pull the line out.  Since there is water in the line it will spill out when you pull the tube out.  I never meant to infer that this was a fault of the unit.
> 
> Mike


I called on the unit today and they suggested I return it for an exchange with the retailer since that would be the quickest way to have one back in place.  I'm going to call the shop and let them know.  I want to leave the watre container in place and just swap the top section if possible since the rest is in place and a quick head unit swap would make it easy.

I unplugged the unit last night and when I plugges it in it went straight into the cycle mode and started a new cycle from that point.
It was in the off mode when I unplugged it so not sure why it went to cycle.

I have to say, a 12 second spray down with this in the morning puts my humidity to above 90 all day.  Not bad.

----------


## Michael

I wonder if something just got messed up with the electronics and when you pulled the plug and powered down the system it reset itself.  How did it run after the initial spray cycle?

----------


## Don

> I wonder if something just got messed up with the electronics and when you pulled the plug and powered down the system it reset itself.  How did it run after the initial spray cycle?


Not sure, I'm going to set it up in the morning for 8 hour runs and for 20 seconds so when I get home it should just be going off.

----------


## Don

Well, 13 hours and it has not cycled yet.  Set it up at 8am to run every 12 hours so I'll have to road trip back to the store this weekend and hope they have one in stock to exchange it.

----------


## Michael

Don,

How is your replacement unit working?  Mine is still working fine.  Has anyone located a source for the extra noozles for the Monsoon?  I would like to also mist my new 55 gallon viv which is just about completed.

----------


## Don

The replacement is running fine so far.  Keeping my fingers crossed.

I haven't heard anything on nozzles and was going to call Black Jungle since any 1/4 inch spray nzzle should work with the system.

I would think since it will operate up to 6 nozzles, Exo would offer up 4 and 6 nozzle splltters.

----------


## Don

Mike.... Black Jungle informed me that Exo-Terra plans to have splitters and nozzles available by March... keeping fingers crossed.

I also changed my spray to every 4 hours and 20 seconds after seeing how damp Black Jungle kept their vivs.  Just gotta pay attention to what plants are getting wet down so I don't over water the fern and air plants.

----------


## Michael

That is good news on the new spliters.  I keep adjusting my setup to keep the hunidity around 99 percent.  Currently I spray every 6 hours for 15 seconds.   I have to keep a eye on the mini orchid attached to the branch so it is not always wet.  I already see new roots emerging so that is a good sign.  I picked that orchid up at Lowes for 2.99.  The pot was damaged so it was on clearence.

----------


## Don

> That is good news on the new spliters.  I keep adjusting my setup to keep the hunidity around 99 percent.  Currently I spray every 6 hours for 15 seconds.   I have to keep a eye on the mini orchid attached to the branch so it is not always wet.  I already see new roots emerging so that is a good sign.  I picked that orchid up at Lowes for 2.99.  The pot was damaged so it was on clearence.


Nice.  My creeping fig was already attached to the substrate so I had to unroot it to get the new additions to the tank.
Pics tomorrow :-)

----------


## clownonfire

Well... after reading this thread, I hesitantly purchased the Monsoon. It will be used in the new vertical 25 gallons vivarium for the azureus I will get this Summer. I won't set it up before then, as I will be manually watering the plants until they take.

I had purchased the Zoo Med Habba Mister, but it was honestly such a disappointment... No pressure what so ever... It was like a weak drizzle... 

Hoping the Monsoon works better and covers the viv.

----------


## Michael

Eric,

Mine has been running just fine. I think Don's new one is also working properly. The one thing I would not do is wait until later before using it. Make sure it is working now and there is no reason you can't using to water the plants with it now. Once the vavarium is setup and initially watered then I would think that would be enought to keep moist for you.

----------


## Don

Mine is running great now.  I would get it up and running Eric.  Biggest thing I found is I want at least one more nozzle minimum but two more would be perfect to hit every part of the viv.

I was recently told the additional nozzles will be available later this month.  Keeping fingers crossed.

I'm now running mine every 8 hours for 16 seconds. The substrate is damp and the plants are growing like mad already.  Even my wife mentioned tonight that some of the plants are so much bigger than two weeks ago. 
I'm running spring water bought by the gallon and the tank holds enough to run for a long time.

----------


## clownonfire

> Mine is running great now.  I would get it up and running Eric.  Biggest thing I found is I want at least one more nozzle minimum but two more would be perfect to hit every part of the viv.
> 
> I was recently told the additional nozzles will be available later this month.  Keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> I'm now running mine every 8 hours for 16 seconds. The substrate is damp and the plants are growing like mad already.  Even my wife mentioned tonight that some of the plants are so much bigger than two weeks ago. 
> I'm running spring water bought by the gallon and the tank holds enough to run for a long time.


Then I'll set it up this weekend. You're right, there's no reason why I shouldn't just use it as of now.

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> Well... after reading this thread, I hesitantly purchased the Monsoon. It will be used in the new vertical 25 gallons vivarium for the azureus I will get this Summer. I won't set it up before then, as I will be manually watering the plants until they take.
> 
> I had purchased the *Zoo Med Habba Mister*, but it was honestly such a disappointment... No pressure what so ever... It was like a weak drizzle... 
> 
> Hoping the Monsoon works better and covers the viv.


pathetic unit that habba. it's why this thread was started. apart from the initial QC probs with the "starters" it seems all's well with this unit, so will buy promptly.

thanks for the input.  :Smile: 

p.s. i will also remark on the monsoon as soon as mine is up and running, so maybe we could use this thread as a mark for future reference on the said unit !!!

----------


## clownonfire

> pathetic unit that habba. it's why this thread was started. apart from the initial QC probs with the "starters" it seems all's well with this unit, so will buy promptly.
> 
> thanks for the input. 
> 
> p.s. i will also remark on the monsoon as soon as mine is up and running, so maybe we could use this thread as a mark for future reference on the said unit !!!


It's a great idea. I'll be setting mine up tomorrow (lucky me is on vacations). I might take a few pics on how it went too. Following Don's advise, I will also try it at 8 hours intervals, and 16 seconds each time. 

As for the Hubba, it was a real joke. And for a moment, I thought it was broken until I read a few threads on the net. So very happy I paid almost nothing for it.

----------


## clownonfire

> Mine is running great now.  I would get it up and running Eric.  Biggest thing I found is I want at least one more nozzle minimum but two more would be perfect to hit every part of the viv.
> 
> I was recently told the additional nozzles will be available later this month.  Keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> I'm now running mine every 8 hours for 16 seconds. The substrate is damp and the plants are growing like mad already.  Even my wife mentioned tonight that some of the plants are so much bigger than two weeks ago. 
> I'm running spring water bought by the gallon and the tank holds enough to run for a long time.


Don or anyone else, I set up mine and it works great. I just have a question on the cycle. There is the cycle and duration dials. On the cycle one, what do the numbers mean. If I chose 8, is it 8 times a day, or each 8 hours? I can't find the information in the instructions.

----------


## Michael

The timer numbers indicate hours.  Page 8 of the instructions near the bottom has that info.  So if you set it to the number 4 then the unit will turn on every four hours.

----------


## clownonfire

> The timer numbers indicate hours.  Page 8 of the instructions near the bottom has that info.  So if you set it to the number 4 then the unit will turn on every four hours.


Thanks Mike. To quote my wife Sara: Eric, read ALL the instructions...

----------


## Michael

> Thanks Mike. To quote my wife Sara: Eric, read ALL the instructions...


 
NAW!   Why would we ever ever want to do that!  Try, pry and then ask for the instructions!!

----------


## Don

LMAO...  I read later, ask 1st and assemble earlier than that.

I order some "T" sections from Josh's Frogs from the Mist King system.  They are 1/4 hose fitting also so I'll let you know how they are.

I found out you can't or at least shouldn't mix brand nozzles since it will change how much pressure hits each nozzle and ruin the balance of pressure.  So, I'll probably order 2 Mist King Nozzles and see if its an improvement.  I'll let you all know once I receive them.

----------


## clownonfire

So here's more positive news on the Monsoon. Of course you want everything to be functional when you purchase such a unit, and you expect all the pieces to be intact....

Well. That was not the case with mine. One of the nozzle's tip was broken. The very last piece from which the water exits. And even after trying to fix it with Teflon tape, the jet coming out of it was one strong jet, as opposed to a mist stream.

So I called customer service in Canada. Spoke to a very lovely Mary, who was extremely helpful. She inquired about the piece, and called me back later on the same day to confirm they will ship me a replacement piece, no charge, and no hassle. 

If the monsoon doesn't have everything the Mist King might have, at least, it has outstanding customer service, and that can go a long way...

----------


## Rocko

Haha to be fair that's Canadian customer service,  I shudder to think what the US equivalent would be like.

----------


## Michael

> So here's more positive news on the Monsoon. Of course you want everything to be functional when you purchase such a unit, and you expect all the pieces to be intact....
> 
> Well. That was not the case with mine. One of the nozzle's tip was broken. The very last piece from which the water exits. And even after trying to fix it with Teflon tape, the jet coming out of it was one strong jet, as opposed to a mist stream.
> 
> So I called customer service in Canada. Spoke to a very lovely Mary, who was extremely helpful. She inquired about the piece, and called me back later on the same day to confirm they will ship me a replacement piece, no charge, and no hassle. 
> 
> If the monsoon doesn't have everything the Mist King might have, at least, it has outstanding customer service, and that can go a long way...


I have to admit with the few of us that have purchased this product I'm the only one who has not had any issues.  I hope this is not a indication of things to come.  Quality control seems a bit lacking.  But on the bright side as you said the customer service was excellent.  Now lets see how long it takes for the part to arrive.

----------


## Don

Mine has been great since the replacement and as customer service told me, the dealer swapped it out with no issues and on the spot.
The woman answering the phone was polite, actually got to an operating version to answer my questions, and was very pleasant to deal with.

One of my nozzles was spraying a straight line and the insertion of a sewing needle immediately put it in mist mode.

I can't wait for the additional nozzles to become available.

----------


## clownonfire

> Mine has been great since the replacement and as customer service told me, the dealer swapped it out with no issues and on the spot.
> The woman answering the phone was polite, actually got to an operating version to answer my questions, and was very pleasant to deal with.
> 
> One of my nozzles was spraying a straight line and the insertion of a sewing needle immediately put it in mist mode.
> 
> I can't wait for the additional nozzles to become available.


Don, tried putting a needle in the nozzle and like you said, it put it in mist mode! So, fixed... And now I will have a spare part!!

----------


## Don

Nice Eric :-)
I have the T fittings coming from a Mist King and I'm betting they sold work fine for splitting the lines to get the third in :-)

If the Mist King nozzles were not 15 USD each I would order three to try them out too.

----------


## clownonfire

I had a thought today. I was thinking one of us could write Mist King and see if we could have one unit, it doesn't really matter to me who has it. We could let them know that we are trying both and at this point we're making a review on the Monsoon, and it would be nice to have the counterpart...

----------


## Don

I believe they have one coming out in a similar price point too.  They would probably loan one on a Credit Card Hold but that would take some well written email or letter.   I can see Mike doing a good review on this.

----------


## clownonfire

> I believe they have one coming out in a similar price point too.  They would probably loan one on a Credit Card Hold but that would take some well written email or letter.   I can see Mike doing a good review on this.


I agree. I'd would also have to be informative, and for our members, and not a selling article. It's something that should be made clear. I would be more than happy to write them and if Mike wants to try it out and do the review, great. 

I'd like to have more and more articles on Facebook that would like to our forum. Once again, articles should be for the benefit of the hobbyist, and not for the company!  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Don

Mike?  Come on now, we know you want too.

----------


## clownonfire

> I have to admit with the few of us that have purchased this product I'm the only one who has not had any issues.  I hope this is not a indication of things to come.  Quality control seems a bit lacking.  But on the bright side as you said the customer service was excellent.  Now lets see how long it takes for the part to arrive.


Well. They shipped the piece Wednesday and I received it this morning. Not bad at all!

----------


## Michael

Sorry guys,

Somehow I missed some of this thread.  It would be very interesting to see how each performed.  I imagine when all things are said and done we will find that each unit will work fine and find a niche.  From all the things I have read and seen the Monsoon is probably going to be the best unit for a single display or maybe two side by side vivariums.  It is a good looking stand alone unit and would not look bad in a more formal location such as a living room.  While the Monsoon does have the optional nozzles I believe it is limited to eight.  The Mist King system has a lot more optional accessories and grade levels.  This would allow users to set up a system for a very large amount of vivariums.  That system is more of a component based option which leads to great expandability.

----------


## clownonfire

I had a few days to play with the Monsoon, and here are some feedback. I have two nozzles at this point, and it is in my 25 gallon horizontal tank, each nozzles are on opposite sides. I have tried 3 times/15 seconds, 2 times 60 seconds and 4 times/30 seconds.

Hands down for me has been the last setting. It keeps the humidity at around 88 during daytime and 83 on the other side (I have 2 hydrometers). The tank looks wet and the plants happy.

It will now be interesting to find what best setting it will be with three nozzles once I receive Don's T splitter.

----------


## s6t6nic6l

well it seems my concern over the QC on this unit has been proven, as it has been withdrawn from its due date release here due to some "issues". i'll bide my time tho' as this unit does appeal to me. here's hopin'
i guess all's well with your units running smoothly now.

----------


## Michael

> well it seems my concern over the QC on this unit has been proven, as it has been withdrawn from its due date release here due to some "issues". i'll bide my time tho' as this unit does appeal to me. here's hopin'
> i guess all's well with your units running smoothly now.


If it's not being released across the Great Frog Pond due to "issues" I would really love to know what that is all about.  I have to say mine has worked great right out of the box.  It's is a nice unit and it would be a shame if ithe product line failed due to poor quality control.

----------


## clownonfire

> If it's not being released across the Great Frog Pond due to "issues" I would really love to know what that is all about.  I have to say mine has worked great right out of the box.  It's is a nice unit and it would be a shame if ithe product line failed due to poor quality control.


I agree with you Mike. Yes. I had an issue with a nozzle, but putting a needle in it as Don suggested fixed it. And customer service was a pleasure to deal with. Since I have been using it (my setting is 30 secs/6 times a day), my plants are growing fast, even the oak leaf ficus is doing splendidly well.

As for MistKing, they never answered me. Now I know Marty the owner is also the owner of Dart Frogz, which makes MistKing a competitor of Frog Forum, but an acknowledgment would have been nice.

----------


## Don

No wonder Mist King does so many adds on Dart Frog Forum.

Mines been running like a champ.  It actually just misted the viv a few minutes ago :-)

I now am running mine at 8 hour intervals and for 20 seconds each time.
I might go back to every 6 hours since the house is pretty dry lately.  The plants are doing awesome.

Funny watching the Darts move to get under cover as everything starts dripping with moisture.  My little guys have finally started hiding in the bromeliads and I'll catch them napping in them during the day.

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> If it's not being released across the Great Frog Pond due to "issues" I would really love to know what that is all about. I have to say mine has worked great right out of the box. It's is a nice unit and it would be a shame if ithe product line failed due to poor quality control.


all we get from hagen is that the release date has been postponed til june, why, is another matter that we'll try to establish.

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> all we get from hagen is that the release date has been postponed til *june*, why, is another matter that we'll try to establish.


 :Confused:  &  :Mad:  been set back to july now with no explaination
anyhow it's been 3 weeks now since last post, so how have the units been performing for you recently?

----------


## Don

Mine has been running flawlessly. 

I can't wait until the additional nozzles are offered.

----------


## clownonfire

I'm really happy with mine too. I moved it from the 29G to the 50G as my terribs will need more space than anticipated. I really love it.

----------


## Don

> I'm really happy with mine too. I moved it from the 29G to the 50G as my terribs will need more space than anticipated. I really love it.


Eric, you receive the "T" yet?   I would hope they made it there by now.

Well, looks like I can do a side by side of the Monsoon and the Mist King now.... WaaHoooo.  I'll be doing another dart viv and already know what frogs but will have to wait til the funds are available.  I will be looking for a tank now though.  Should have picked one up at the New Hampshire Reptile Expo since there were many used inexpensive tanks for sale.

----------


## clownonfire

Thursday is the day! Got confirmation today.

----------


## Don

> Thursday is the day! Got confirmation today.


There are two different types in the package so you can let me know which you liked better.

----------

